# PE worth



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't know what happened to an earlier thread.

I can make better than $75 per hour either doing my own company or aiding existing companies. Makes sense to get the PE.

Emails are welcome [email protected] .


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, you hiring?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2006)

I think a lot of it depends on the market(location)

You can certainly make $75/hour working for yourself, when my wife worked for herself as a Registered Dietician, she would charge upwards of $50-60 hour. But keep in mind there are some insane tax laws when you work for yourself.

Essentially if you work for yourself, even with "good deductions" you are going to pay almost a full months salary in quarterly taxes ever quarter. starting with 15% to social security right of the top.

I make pretty good for no PE here in Atlanta, but the demand for people with experience is starting to exceed the demand for someone with 4 years of cad experience and a PE. Of course when I pass I expect my annual base salary to go from around 80K/year to about 105/year.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Nov 11, 2006)

> I make pretty good for no PE here in Atlanta, but the demand for people with experience is starting to exceed the demand for someone with 4 years of cad experience and a PE. Of course when I pass I expect my annual base salary to go from around 80K/year to about 105/year.


Is that a fairly typical salary in the Atlanta market? I recently posted my resume on Monster.com and thought that mid-70's in the Charleston, SC or Florida market was pretty fair.

Can anyone help me out with those areas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

> > I make pretty good for no PE here in Atlanta, but the demand for people with experience is starting to exceed the demand for someone with 4 years of cad experience and a PE. Of course when I pass I expect my annual base salary to go from around 80K/year to about 105/year.
> 
> 
> Is that a fairly typical salary in the Atlanta market? I recently posted my resume on Monster.com and thought that mid-70's in the Charleston, SC or Florida market was pretty fair.
> ...


jfusillo --

I work for a state agency in FL. h43r:

I think your salary range (demands) will depend based on whether you move up in the project "staff" range or if you move into project management.

Once I pass the PE exam and look for private sector work, I have been told to expect to be able to increase my salary by *at least *50% which would put me in the $80K - 105K range. :true:

Good luck ... for all of us !!! :???:

Regards,

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2006)

I work in Vermont, which is a dirt cheap place to live. As such, 5 years in the biz + a PE will get you mid $50k's.

The people I went to school with in NYC, with a bachelors and no PE, are well into the mid $60k's at this point.


----------



## civilsurvey (Nov 11, 2006)

If you are a Civil grad, I would do the following.....

Surveying/Civil route

1.	Check to see the requirements for gaining a Survey License in your state. If you qualify without any additional school work, good, if you have to take 2 or 3 more survey classes, do that now.

2.	Go to work at a firm that does engineering and surveying. Tell them you want to do half of each, with a concentration on boundary surveying. A small firm is better, because you will learn a little about a lot instead of being the ?wastewater guy.?

3.	Get the PE &amp; PLS licenses. Some engineers look down upon surveyors as being below them. In my area (Mississippi) we charge $100.00 per hour for a field crew, that is if you bill by the hour. I lump sum bid all my work. If I have 100 acres, I will usually price it at around 3500 if open land or 5000 if wooded. If you are a one man show you could do $3000 a week in surveying and $2000 a week engineering easily. The point being, if you get dueled licensed you will double your income. This may take an additional 3 or 4 years before you hang your own shingle, but it will pay off in the long run.

:woot:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 22, 2006)

rleon, if you are in Florida...talk to me after the turn of the year.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 24, 2006)

Worth of a PE?

In monetary terms, for an engineer working for the "state" government of the Northern Mariana Islands, what it does is raise the salary ceiling from $50k to $70k (no federal taxes here). Of course, I probably won't get any raise at all, and in fact, my salary's been recently cut through "hour reductions" due to the terrible economy we have.

So assuming I remain in the $40ks, there is still quite a bit of "worth" to a PE:

- No one can tell me "I'm right because I'm a PE and you're not" anymore when I point out the obvious, such as rebar spaced at 16" o.c. instead of 8" o.c. as shown on the structural plans :true:

- Politically-appointed bosses cannot claim "lack of qualifications" as a reason to terminate my contract so they can hire their relatives or cronies.

- More confidence in being able to find a decent job if they do anyway :angry:

- A longer signature? :dunno: A nice framed certificate?

If you want to make _really_ good money, you'd better either start your own business, as suggested by tmckeon, or do something else. My last year in the oil patch I had made $50k by the end of May when I quit. There's great pay to be had in Iraq and Afghanistan, too, working as a contractor. I have an attorney buddy who left to train future policemen in Afgh. for something like $175k a year. If he lives.

Personally, I'll be happy with just the added initials and being able to go home at 4:30 every day and enjoy the other parts of life.


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2006)

You have it right Dleg. When I received the notification that I passed, I immediately felt the 800 lb gorilla climb off my back. Sure, the raise is nice (I work for the State too), but even better is the credibility and potential mobility that immediately followed. My incontinent supervisor can't hold me down any longer, it's my license against hers, and she backs down now. I see alot more opportunity if I chose to leave the service of the :BK: , just becase I have that pretty certificate on the wall. That gives me inner peace that has been missing the past few years.

What is the PE worth? In my mind, it is worth the world, whatever you chose that world to be.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 24, 2006)

Which state, cement? Are you another regulator?

(evil laugh)

:tone:


----------



## purduegrad (Nov 25, 2006)

My fellow state employee. The life of a state employee, oh the money might not be there but damn 40 hours and go home. Deadlines not until 2009, golf every friday, and any schedule you want. Oh yeah one finally thing job security for life and an unbelievable retirement program. Who says state service doesn't have its benefits.


----------



## cement (Nov 25, 2006)

I've been fighting the good fight in construction in Colorado the past 6 years, but I'm thinking I'll go back to HQ and do the flex time scam as the work schedule in the summer in the mountains (we have 4 months to get stuff built) leaves no fun time. I'm looking at a regulator type job because I do enjoy being the hammer


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

> My fellow state employee.....


_The life of a state employee, oh the money might not be there but damn 40 hours and go home._

Not for all of us. I have had quite a few periods where I consistently worked more than 40 hrs per week - Emergency Response (hurricanes) and litigation.

_Deadlines not until 2009, golf every friday, and any schedule you want._

My deadlines are set for 2008 based on the Government Performance Results Act (GPRA) as developed during Reagan's tenure. No golf for me, even though I live in FL. My schedule is somewhat flexible , but this isn't Burger King :BK: - I don't get it my way.

_ Oh yeah one finally thing job security for life and an unbelievable retirement program._

Job security ?? Jeb Bush *ACTIVELY* pushed for an across the board 25% reduction in the state work force. No rhyme or reason - just cut it. Retirement, if you make it that far, is fair. But I would ask you a question - what is 50% of nothing ???? :hung:

At the end of the day, it comes down to perspective.

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2006)

Florida I think is more progressive in realizing that state employees cant really do what consultants can do, but in some states, a state job is the life, especially if your in a state where the economy sucks (Like New Mexico, or somewhere where the only good jobs are government jobs).


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 27, 2006)

> Florida I think is more progressive in realizing that state employees cant really do what consultants can do, but in some states, a state job is the life, especially if your in a state where the economy sucks (Like New Mexico, or somewhere where the only good jobs are government jobs).


Here here for WV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We always get to rank 49th out of 50.


----------



## rbrund (Nov 27, 2006)

I interned for a state government job over the summer, and after thinking about it I wouldnt want to have that for a job. They work at a slow pace, so that they have work to do. I rather have a fast pace job, although the retirement program is really nice for state jobs.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 27, 2006)

> My incontinent supervisor


 :blink: :blink: 
Boy, am I glad I don't work in your office.!!!! :true:


----------



## frazil (Nov 27, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 27, 2006)

> > My incontinent supervisor
> 
> 
> :blink: :blink:
> Boy, am I glad I don't work in your office.!!!! :true:


Does he specialize in domestic sewage design? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2006)

> I work in Vermont, which is a dirt cheap place to live. As such, 5 years in the biz + a PE will get you mid $50k's.
> The people I went to school with in NYC, with a bachelors and no PE, are well into the mid $60k's at this point.


I bet $60K in NYC wont buy you much.


----------



## cement (Nov 27, 2006)

> > > My incontinent supervisor
> >
> >
> > :blink: :blink:
> ...


pulls stuff out of ass


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2006)

> QUOTE (VTEnviro @ Nov 27 2006, 04:14 PM) QUOTE (MA_PE @ Nov 27 2006, 03:40 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> ...


Doesn't need to, it falls out on its own.


----------



## cement (Nov 28, 2006)

> > > > My incontinent supervisor
> > >
> > >
> > > :blink: :blink:
> ...


then calls it an assignment


----------



## TxKat (Dec 14, 2006)

> They work at a slow pace, so that they have work to do.


I know some state jobs are like that but where I work we're swamped with work and short handed. Its been like that the whole 8 years I've been there. I love a fast paced job but I'm seriously thinking about looking for work somewhere where I don't get in trouble for wanting to leave at 5pm occasionaly and see my family.


----------



## civengPE (Dec 15, 2006)

Where in Texas are you TxKat?


----------



## MECHPE353 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello All,

I would appreciate some career advice from people who have been in the engineering workforce. I am 28 y/o, have a BSME, and just passed the PE exam. Since graduating from college, I have been working for a $6 billion USD European company that supplies a commodity product for industry (automotive, construction, mining, ag, etc). My position is an applications engineer and I have been lucky with a good job, and one year working in Europe.

I started at 43K (5 y ago) and now make 55K w/ a company car. I spend about 50% of my time on the road, which easily runs around 50 - 70 hours /week. No overtime pay. My PE licesne will not get me any more money in my current job. But I will get the opportunity for more responsbility (sales) + more travel + a little bit more pay (15% more). I feel the added pay will not cover the added time lost.

What options are out there for a person like me. Would it make sense to start a career in HVAC / piping with a PE? Would I have to take a cut in pay? Are there other careers for a BSME with a PE. I currently enjoy the flexibility of working in and out of the office. The constant travel (all across the US) is not always fun.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 10, 2007)

> Hello All,
> I would appreciate some career advice from people who have been in the engineering workforce. I am 28 y/o, have a BSME, and just passed the PE exam. Since graduating from college, I have been working for a $6 billion USD European company that supplies a commodity product for industry (automotive, construction, mining, ag, etc). My position is an applications engineer and I have been lucky with a good job, and one year working in Europe.
> 
> I started at 43K (5 y ago) and now make 55K w/ a company car. I spend about 50% of my time on the road, which easily runs around 50 - 70 hours /week. No overtime pay. My PE licesne will not get me any more money in my current job. But I will get the opportunity for more responsbility (sales) + more travel + a little bit more pay (15% more). I feel the added pay will not cover the added time lost.
> ...


Where do you live now? Do you have kids/spouse? Sounds like you're not very happy. 55K for the number of hours you work sounds like too little to me. 15% + more travel and responsibility also sounds like too little for the hassle.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 10, 2007)

From what I've found - if you are looking to change engineering focus within a discipline, (ie. you have NO experience as an HVAC designer) then getting the PE might make you more marketable as far as getting a job, but you will still go into it at close to entry level pay.

You might be able to get a good entry level pay for close to what you're getting now, if you look in the right place, get off the road and maybe be entitled to some OT if they offer it.

I've looked at switching career focus into other areas of mechanical engineering, but after 10 years in manufacturing, jumping to the other areas of engineering, and losing the pay, vacation, etc. just for the sake of doing something different isn't appealing.

Good Luck. It's hard to know what's going to be the right fit for you 10 years down the road, but if you're tired of all the travel, want to make the same money and want to do something different, then put your resume out there and see who bites.


----------



## MECHPE353 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks tdthomas and MetroRAFB,

I now live in Chicago. I started working with this company outside Philly, was transferred to Germany, and then transferred to Chicago. The commodity industry that I work in is not known for great salaries. I am getting married in June (no kids). I am open to relocating, but Chicago is a good base for now. I would think that I can get a much better salary than 55k living here. I really need some direction on a career field that offers room for advancement, some time in/out of the office, and the possibility of relocation down the road.

I speak German and Spanish. I carry European and American passports. I just don't know what firm / career would value what I can offer.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

> Florida I think is more progressive in realizing that state employees cant really do what consultants can do, but in some states, a state job is the life, especially if your in a state where the economy sucks (Like New Mexico, or somewhere where the only good jobs are government jobs).


There's a guy I know that works for the "State of Florida" and has 25 years experience (after PE) being paid less than I am (right now...I am going to be making way more if the Lord wills doing my own private consulting firm).

Florida is notorious for low wages and that sticks very well for engineers. For all the "need" that is said, Florida employers don't pay very well, on the average (often don't pay at all if you ask some of the contractor people).


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

I came really close to moving to jacksonville a few years ago, I really wanted to make the move (this was before PE obvioulsy)

My boss at the time was opening a new office for a large Transportation firm, and I wanted to go with him, but the "higher ups" immediatley wanted to cut 5% from my existing salary due to the "no state tax" thing. put on top of that my same $200Khouse in Atlanta would be $350K in JAX, with no basement, and no yard.

Of coure he was the first one to call when he found out I passed, but I think that ship has sailed for the most part.


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 11, 2007)

The Consultants are rather competitive for P.E. pay here in Florida. Now remember, I am talking about Consultants.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

didnt you mean to say "scum sucking consultants" ?

that generally how I refer to myself


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 11, 2007)

that's true. consulting is the way to go (at least in South FL) for the extra $$$. employers don't pay as well here as other areas wrt the cost of living. i don't know how the entry level (22-23 year olds) can even consider moving here.

the price you pay to live in the sunshine, i suppose. i would love to have a bigger house, but engineering would not pay for it...

have you thought of trying to become an expert witness? i think that would be interesting work. or something with crime scene reconstruction...how about accident investigation...

i need to get this license so i can research these thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> that's true.  consulting is the way to go (at least in South FL) for the extra $$$.  employers don't pay as well here as other areas wrt the cost of living.  i don't know how the entry level (22-23 year olds) can even consider moving here.
> the price you pay to live in the sunshine, i suppose.  i would love to have a bigger house, but engineering would not pay for it...
> 
> have you thought of trying to become an expert witness?  i think that would be interesting work.  or something with crime scene reconstruction...how about accident investigation...
> ...


I don't know how anyone can afford to live south of WPB along the east coast of Florida these days. I know many people who will not accept jobs down there because of property values + homeowners insurance. It's crazy and partly the reason I have not headed in that direction.

As far as being an expert witness - it isn't necessarily all that. I have served as an expert witness in two court cases. It was BRUTAL !!!!! Think twice before you want to step into court - lawyers will do anything and everything to get you all twisted around.

Once you get your PE license though - you can do just about anything you like  Take you time to look around - that is what I am doing now.

JR


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on down to Vero Beach, we have a need for P.E.'s, E.I.'s and CAD designers. We are about an hour north of Palm Beach and the housing prices are dropping dramatically. :true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 17, 2007)

rleon82 said:


> Come on down to Vero Beach, we have a need for P.E.'s, E.I.'s and CAD designers. We are about an hour north of Palm Beach and the housing prices are dropping dramatically.



Not if I have anything to say about it.  j/k, well I think, but, hey, subdivisions and such...


----------

